# Incubating Quail Eggs - advice needed please!



## Joanne (Dec 1, 2013)

I've started incubating some eggs and the humidity needs to be 30-40% now my hygrometer (or whatever they are called) is saying 31% but does the condensation say otherwise?







It's a digital thermometer/hygrometer it's the only one I have. Should I try and buy another?

How are bird eggs different to reptile eggs?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 1, 2013)

I know nothing about incubating bird eggs, but I wanted to just say I think this is really cool!  I expect someone knowledgable will be along soon!!


----------



## Joanne (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks! I know nothing either really. Just what I have read. I drove 50 miles to get these eggs (and I did Christmas shopping, so not a complete loss) so ideally I want to do it right!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2013)

The biggest mistake people make with hatching quail eggs is to add to much water to the machine, humidity is a big issue but I would strongly suggest adding no water at anytime during incubationâ€¦..The next consideration in incubation is Temperature, for a still air machine you need to have the thermometer level with the top of the eggs and set the temperature at 38.5c - 39c (101.3f -102.2f), for a machine with a fan that circulates the air, it is a good idea to keep the thermometer level with the eggs and set at 38c (100.4f)
Mark your eggs with an X and O on the sides , so you can keep track of your flipping( another option get an auto-egg turner)
Turn the eggs regularly, at least 3 times a day (morning, afternoon and late evening is best) if you have an automatic turning machine, remember to make sure it is working! You should not turn the eggs after day 15.Your eggs should pip late on day 16 and hatch on day 17... From day 15 it is important not to open the incubator, (no matter how tempting it is) until the eggs have hatched and the baby chicks have dried out and are fluffy. 


Here we see a selection of different types of bird eggs. These are Indian Runner duck eggs....



Tiny eggs are Button Quail... Mid size-Pheasant eggs ....and the large egg is a Peacock.


----------



## Joanne (Dec 1, 2013)

it is a fan assisted machine. I have it set at 37.8*C when I ran it before any eggs without water it was showing 0% humidity, will that be ok? I know they need a bit extra when hatching to help them out of the shells. So do you incubate totally dry?

I only have sharpies to mark the eggs with. Will that be ok? I was scared of any of the chemicals transferring through the shell.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2013)

Use a pencil ....or wax pen ... Your eye liner pen will work too! 
No I don't dry incubate ... there is a H20 reservoir on the bottom. Those pics are from a few years back ... I donâ€™t even bother with those types of incubators anymore....nor hatch out any more birds.

Keep your humidity to the levels you have posted ...30-50% is fine.

Good luck .. Happy Hatching! 
:shy:


----------



## Joanne (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks. Counting down the days! 2 weeks to go


----------

